# Need to vent



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm beginning to really hate people. As some of you may know, my old neighbor died a couple years ago and we inherited her 10 year old Rottie, Gus because her kids didn't want him. Peter moved Gus to our Southern California house and I have my GSDs, Arkane and Ino up here with me.

The people who bought the old neighbor's house have a 10 year old weimariner named Rhino. They live on an estate, they have boats, and every toy under the sun. The wife is a dentist who owns her own practice and the husband is a Fire fighter, and they have a full time nanny. They asked me today if I know anyone who will take Rhino, they don't want him anymore because he needs exercise.....assholes. How do you have a dog for 10 years and then decide he's inconvenient?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Possibly health issues they don't want to/to cheap to pay for. 

Either way, Aholes!

My 11yr old GSD Thunder has expensive diet issues and arthritis in his back and hips but he'll eat "MY" last meal before I'd ever just let him go like that.....and I'll unabashedly cry like a little baby when his time comes.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's bringing the tears to my eyes....

I could nearly quote you Bob. Buster is also 11, some skin issues, hips and back ok but hind leg muscles weakening. 

I, too, would go without just to give him what needs.

I can see why you could hate them Sue.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, and too cheap to pay the vet to put it down. The flip side is that they don't want a death to upset their little perfect world. By rehoming the dog, the kids will never know that Rhino went to the boneyard in the sky. For the next 10-15 years they will think that he's still running around in someone's backyard.

Its a shame those people have kids.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The other posts say what I was going to say. Bad people!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It's bringing the tears to my eyes....
> 
> I could nearly quote you Bob. Buster is also 11, some skin issues, hips and back ok but hind leg muscles weakening.
> 
> ...



Me too. :evil:

A-holes is too polite.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Maybe they need to make room for a shiny new low energy puppy. ](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Maybe they need to make room for a shiny new low energy puppy. ](*,)


Oh Lord, that was my thought exactly.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Maybe they need to make room for a shiny new low energy puppy. ](*,)


 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Susan, do you know these people well enough to suggest alternatives to them or try and see if you can find out what aspect of the dog "needs exercise" is one they find to be problematic?

This might sound a bit of a whacked way to look at situations that piss you off, but every time I walk away from something in anger or from sheer frustration (usually blaming someone else for how I feel), nothing productive ever comes from it. So, when presented with matters that frustrate or anger me in some way, I attempt to find solutions or at least understanding. A single answer or key piece of information might change the facts or your perception about the situation.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Susan, do you know these people well enough to suggest alternatives to them or try and see if you can find out what aspect of the dog "needs exercise" is one they find to be problematic?
> 
> This might sound a bit of a whacked way to look at situations that piss you off, but every time I walk away from something in anger or from sheer frustration (usually blaming someone else for how I feel), nothing productive ever comes from it. So, when presented with matters that frustrate or anger me in some way, I attempt to find solutions or at least understanding. A single answer or key piece of information might change the facts or your perception about the situation.


 
In a word...no, and I have no intention of getting to know them well enough. We are both very private, and I prefer to keep it that way. I'm not one who will offer advise without being asked.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

A Weimeraner has a life span of 11-13 years probably.

I'm guessing now, but I'm inclined to believe it may have other issues rather than "exercise". Uncleanliness, necessity to go out to pee more often, etc.

I think all advice would fall on deaf ears anyway.

I may be a Christian from birth but I do not have Christian thoughts at the moment. I am foreseeing a time when the parents are old and the offspring find them needing care and refusing it!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

People here have touched on it. 

One of the things I tought in sales lectures is to try to find out the real objection to signing a deal.

In this situation I suspect that exercise isn't the real issue.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The dog is simply something they want to do away with, the exercise thing was just an excuse, I think that's pretty obvious, which is why there's no point in talking to them about it, even if I was so inclined


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Assholes you are right to hate them


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

There's all sorts that make up the population of this big blue marble. Some strong, some weak, some kind some wicked.

That said, Susan in one sense you made the right move to avoid contact with them.
But in the end analysis the only individual that's going to get the short end of the stick in that situation is Rhino, & he doesn't deserve that just because he's gotten old & has some needs/issues.



But then again what do I know. My dogs eat before I do, & they eat better than I do too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> There's all sorts that make up the population of this big blue marble. Some strong, some weak, some kind some wicked.
> 
> That said, Susan in one sense you made the right move to avoid contact with them.
> But in the end analysis the only individual that's going to get the short end of the stick in that situation is Rhino, & he doesn't deserve that just because he's gotten old & has some needs/issues.
> ...


How come do your dogs eat before you?

Pups need about 4 meals a day - how do you eat before them??

My Dad always fed his dogs before he ate. Does this make him a better dog handler? He also mentioned it as do you.

My Dad went out in all weathers to exercise our dogs. Do you?

How on earth can your dogs eat better than you do?

Sorry for my aggressive tone but I find this "holier than thou" tone offensive.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah I didn't get it either...maybe Ricardo will come back and elaborate.


----------



## Ryan Turner (Feb 16, 2015)

I believe he just meant that he puts his dogs before himself. Its a matter of speech. To say that "if I only had enough food for one meal, I would let my dog eat before I do because I care about them so much" 
Also He is saying that he does not think that by not helping them or ignoring them that this does not hurt the owners but rather hurts the other dog ( Rhino). I don't think there was any judgement or " holier than thou" mentality going on. just pointing out a different view and the facts of the situation.
But that is just my interpretation of his post.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan Turner said:


> Also He is saying that he does not think that by not helping them or ignoring them that this does not hurt the owners but rather hurts the other dog ( Rhino). is just my interpretation of his post.


Well I certainly hope your interpretation is wrong because that would be an ignorant and judgy thing to say. The only way I could help would be to take the dog and I can't do that.


----------



## Ryan Turner (Feb 16, 2015)

I am not sure how that is ignorant OR judgmental. He isnt saying that you are a bad person for it, just that by not helping Rhino, it does no harm nor does it matter to Rhino's owners. You could also help by helping to find someone else willing to take him. But that would be a lot to ask as well and there is no fault on your behalf by not doing that. It just does nothing negative to Rhino's owners and i doubt they even care if you help or not.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan Turner said:


> I am not sure how that is ignorant OR judgmental. He isnt saying that you are a bad person for it, just that by not helping Rhino, it does no harm nor does it matter to Rhino's owners. You could also help by helping to find someone else willing to take him. But that would be a lot to ask as well and there is no fault on your behalf by not doing that. It just does nothing negative to Rhino's owners and i doubt they even care if you help or not.


It's judgy and ignorant because it presumes I have some way of helping the dog but have opted out, which is not the case. The fact is they want to get rid of the dog, they don't want "help" with the dog, save for someone else shouldering their responsibility. They know as well as I, the location of the local animal shelter. 

As far as you suggesting I could help find a home for the dog - WTF are you talking about? I have no way of finding a home for a 10 year old weimariner, why do you think I took the 10 year old Rottie? I'm the only home I know of, and there is no more room at the inn.

jeez some people.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

So, anyone who wants to judge Susan for not doing enough to bail out her neighbours and their suddenly inconvenient dog, how about offering to foster or adopt old Rhino? 

Why should she, by virtue of being a dog lover and living in close proximity, make it easy for her neighbours to unburden themselves of an animal they should be responsible for?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Good on you Leslie - there is nothing easier than passing the buck!!

by Internet may I add


----------



## Ryan Turner (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm still not seeing how anyone was judging you. I was just trying to give a useful suggestion as how to help. Maybe point them in the direction of some local rescues that you ( being the dog lover that you are) know of in the area that they might not. Unfortunately just dropping the dog off at a local animal shelter would most likely be a death sentence and your neighbors would like to avoid that? Hell I would love to adopt or foster this dog but I am by no means local nor do I have the space for that. I understand that most of us on this forum are at a full house and could not take in another dog and am not suggesting that it is anyone responsibility to do so. 

Again, I wasn't even saying that she should be responsible for helping, just that in her comments about not wanting to help she was not really inconveniencing the neighbors at all. They couldn't care less if she helped or not. But I bet Rhino would care.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan where's your intro thread?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan Turner said:


> Unfortunately just dropping the dog off at a local animal shelter would most likely be a death sentence and your neighbors would like to avoid that.


Ryan the animal shelter here is very nice, this is a small town, there is no "death sentence", it's a small no kill shelter, usually with around 10 very well cared for dogs available at any one time, it's loaded with compassionate retired volunteers, and it works hand in hand with the one dog rescue organization in our area, as well as a corrections center facility program for socializing/working with dogs that are surrendered due to behavioral issues.

The fact is this thread was never about what to do with Rhino, I started the thread because I think it stinks that someone would get rid of a dog that they've had for 10 years, for no good reason.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why should Susan be obligated to help?

Do these people not have google on their computers? Punch in Wiem Rescue and click on the links. Maybe they already have and are in the process of surrendering the dog and all this is moot, but it doesn't change that fact that they are getting rid of a dog that has been a member of their family for ten years for what, on the surface, appears to be a pretty lame excuse. And that, to me, justifies the need to vent.

Here's my rant... 

Every time there's a big story about a dog being put down, there's a big hue and cry and people saying that they would take the dog, or a home should be found, it's not right, but all that is safely behind their monitors. 

I was contacted by a rescue to foster a dog recently. Then I got more information - the dog was a bit sketchy, but the owner had done lots of work and brought her a long way, but now was moving out west and didn't want to take this dog with her. WTF? Your dog, you rescued her, now you don't want her? I said no, it was more than I was capable of dealing with. I had already been down this path with my crazy, sweet DS foster who was adopted finally and then euthanized after she bit a family member. It broke my heart.

So I posted this potential foster dog to a facebook group of local working dog people who all claim to care about the breed, who had all recently rallied to try a save another dog on death row, and not one person stepped up to help. I left the group. 

If you think Susan should be doing more for Rhino, if you would be willing to foster him, why aren't you fostering for a local to you rescue right now?

It's disruptive, there's an adjustment period for the new dog, for my resident dogs, it's an extra dog to train, walk and care for, but I have the satisfaction of saving a dog's life (or at least giving them a chance, RIP Nina) and I can say I don't just talk the talk.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Ryan,

Please fill out a bit about yourself in the Member's Bio forum here. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

What dogs you train, what your goals are, etc,

The intro is a WDF requirement

Thanks

WDF Moderators


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

for my two cents, i'd say that it is odious to find 10 years of service suddenly inconvenient for any reason. they are obviously too selfish to consider what is going to happen to this animal, and i guess i'm a little surprised that a fire fighter is so callous about a life in their own family but i should just shut up and stop assuming such things. anyhow WOW that is really shitty of them. it's too bad the dog got mill-stoned to such dead weight.


----------

